

Show HN: LivGiv - Be more than a Face in a Book - rblion
http://livgiv.com/
The time has come for us to move for greener pastures yet again. Our species migrated from Friendster to MySpace in 2003 and then to Facebook in 2005. Well, in 2009, Facebook turned to the Dark Side under the influence of Microsoft while locked in an epic war with Google. Many are still in denial and are suffering from Like Syndrome. The future of our species is at stake and Earth is getting hot and bothered about it too. LivGiv exists to restore sanity back to the Web and give power back to the biosphere.
======
coryl
This feels like a joke. "Transcending Facebook", "World Web War III", crap
about cosmos and buzzwords.

Actually, I'm quite sure it is a joke. And yet, I can't help but fear that it
isn't.

~~~
rblion
Sorry you feel that way. The real joke is that our species is devolving and on
the verge of collapse within a relatively small time frame, instead of
reaching the stars that light the universe.

~~~
startuprules
Humans are pretty flawed. Maybe it should be the dolphins that go out into the
universe.

~~~
rblion
humans are incredibly gifted too. we can transcend our flaws, if we reach for
the stars like da Vinci advised us too.* Our modern discontent is rooted in
denial of our place in the universe...

"Fix your course to a star." - Leonardo da Vinci

~~~
coryl
May I ask what recreational drugs you use, and where I can acquire said drugs?

~~~
rblion
I ask a lot of questions and read a lot of books. I stay high off life. Never
tried anything else...

"If you don’t work on important problems, it’s unlikely that you’ll do
important work" - Dr. Richard Hamming, a pioneer of communications theory.

------
StavrosK
A few days ago I imagined a decentralised, p2p social platform which would be
a framework for writing all kinds of social apps. It would handle friendlists,
message passing in real time between peers, permissions, authentication,
encryption, etc etc.

This way, you could write, say, a Twitter client, that would push your updates
to all your subscribers' servers. This way, you could write most social apps.
The only functionality you couldn't get is knowing what everybody in the
social network is doing (suggesting friends, etc), which isn't really that
crucial.

This way, you could share photos/videos/media, your location (with different,
configurable granularities to each friend), your statuses, etc, without
_anyone_ knowing about it without your permission.

The closest I've found to this is diaspora, which looks really promising. I
emailed them about turning their design into an extensible platform so this
design could be implemented, but they didn't reply. I really think that would
change the web and our lives, though...

------
s_m
It's like Time Cube if it were a social network

~~~
rblion
nicely put. Some stars exploded to birth our Sun, the planets around it, and
all organisms on the planets...wouldn't it just make logical and intuitive
sense to reach for the stars. It's almost like humanity is looking for it's
true parents.

------
ericz
Oh man that front page is a big JPG (and JPG is used throughout) A different
encoding (e.g PNG) even if it means a larger file size would increase the
aesthetics of the site greatly! Edit: Wow reading some of these pages, this
products looks too profound to be usable.

~~~
rblion
Thanks for the feedback. I'm slimming down the home page jpg for a faster load
time. Designing for the future is why we humans made it even this far...

~~~
zck
Can't it just be text? Why would you want it to be an image?

------
bdr
Liked the front page, then clicked around and realized you were way more
serious than I thought. This site (which isn't available yet) comes with a lot
of philosophical baggage. Show, don't tell.

~~~
rblion
Thank you for the feedback. TechCrunch Disrupt and Ecomagination is where we
plan to do all the showing.

------
tincholio
If they plan on taking on FB, they should at least hire a graphic designer, to
begin with. Cutting all the BS hype would probably help as well.

~~~
rblion
Slimmed down the home page image for faster load time. Thanks for the
feedback.

